

Ask HN: What is the current wisdom on displaying e-mail addresses? - kmfrk

With crawlers and your daily dose of malignant software, what is the safest and most convenient way of displaying an e-mail address today?<p>John Gruber seems to use a piece of JS that doesn't work in Opera from my experiences, and others split up their addresses or replace certain characters. Applying this latter strategy has reached a point where I am not sure that non-intermediate internet users will <i>get</i> it and won't send me an e-mail altogether.<p>Is "mailto:" a relic of the past?
======
spooneybarger
Gmail.

I use gmail and have my address all over the web in easily crawlable text and
get less than 10 spam emails a year ending up in my inbox.

------
donohoe
I'm not sure if this is what Gruber uses, but it seems to do a good jon
(supposedly):

<http://hivelogic.com/enkoder>

I'm sure you could do your own simper but unique variation.

------
danielrm26
Obfuscation of email addresses is, and has been, obsolete for some time in my
opinion. My address on a domain thats been active since 99' is everywhere in
it's plain form, and I get so little spam that it's a surprise when I do.

------
nyef
On all my websites I just use a contact form that sends me an email directly
so my email address is never displayed.

